# New chapter in life.



## Mizer (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I gave it a good shot. It looks like my run of 25 years of not having an employer is going to come to an end. 
Since my mill job that I had ended in April I have been doing whatever I could to keep going, sawing and building mostly. Been slipping slowly down hill so I started putting in applications over the last month to a few places. I had a couple minimum wager offers, that I passed on. Put in for a job as an underwear model for Calvin Klien but they must have hired someone else. Then last week a company in my town (4 minutes from my house) called me in and offered me a job. I was prepared to have to work a five day work week and have to start on 2nd or 3rd shift so when he offered me a 3 day, (4 day every other week) on night shift I was happy. Now I can still have 2 or 3 days a week to still take on milling jobs or whatever or nothing! Plus I will now have benefits and paid holidays, never had either, looking forward to having them now though. It has been scary not having health insurance. 
This is a big step for me and I will be honest it is awful hard, kind of feel like I lost. (Pride doesn't taste nearly as good when you have to swallow it as it does when you can wear it on your chest.) I know that is not true and I am glad to have the work and a way to provide for my family. Some here may know that I am pretty serious religious person and this has been a matter of prayer for my wife and I so I can say with a glad heart, Thank you Lord!


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice thread, Brian. 
I have applied to Home Depot, Costco, and a large hotel called the St. Regis. Didn't even get a call back. Suzy is looking into getting her real estate license so can sell time shares. I have been self employed for many years and always 1 step forward and 2 steps back.


----------



## JMC (Oct 25, 2012)

Know the feeling well, I am busier now than I have been in years. Had to lay everyone off in 2008 and now trying to train a bunch of rookies is killing me since I can't get back in the shop full time without full battle gear, just can't work confined like that. Would sell it all in a minute and get a job. Good luck Brian, hope all your prayers get answered.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 25, 2012)

Good Luck on the new job Brian.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a sense of pride that one feels when then can bring home the paycheque and support the family. When that ability to bring home the paycheque goes away, it's a depressing time. I'm glad to hear that you will be back in the work force and allowing yourself some time to make a few extra dollars (is there any such thing these days?) Good luck in the new position, I know you'll succeed. As far as feeling like you failed? Don't feel like that. You were able to succeed for as long as you did by the sweat of your brow and hard work. That is something to be proud of. All good things must come to an end. That is the way of it. Take the experiences you had working for yourself and wear them like a badge of honour. It isn't everyone who has the courage to be their own boss. Congratulations on all your acheivements, both past and present. I hope this new job works out for the best.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 25, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Sorry about bumping you out of the Calvin Klien deal but I needed that gig.



I heard that they got some super male model from Florida and I was wondering if that was you.:no dice. more please:


----------



## Mizer (Oct 25, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> 3 days a week with all of the bennies? Man that's golden! You have the best of both successes imo. I for one would welcome that kind of security in a heartbeat. Do tell what is
> the new job?



I will be working for Trinity Marine building barges. They are hiring 150 people over the next year and are putting in a whole new barge line. Right now they are putting a new barge in the water every 3 1/2 days. I will be starting as a Fitter B which is an entry level position. Hopefully will the skill sets that I have I will be able to move up in the company. Oration will be either this Fri. or the next then I will have a week of welding school then the job will start. I will be locating brace locations clamping and then tacking a angle iron brace in preparation for it to be machine welded. I will be outside but under a very large building so rain or snow won't be a problem. My work week will be Sun., Mon., Tues., every other week Wend. 6:00 PM to 6:00 AM. That does not sound that good but if and when I can get used to it that shift will work good for our family. We homeschool so my wife and kids are home during the day so when I get home I will be able to have breakfast, sleep, wake up then I will have the rest of the afternoon with them before supper and then I go to work. When I wake up on Wend./Thurs. afternoons I will have the rest of the week off.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have found that it really is not about the changes we go through in life- what really matters is how well we adapt to them. No matter what change happens. Sounds like you got a pretty good job- not the best job market out there- You have your priorities right- Family- it is all about family- Good luck........... You obviously do not need it though.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 25, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice thread, Brian.
> I have applied to Home Depot, Costco, and a large hotel called the St. Regis. Didn't even get a call back. Suzy is looking into getting her real estate license so can sell time shares. I have been self employed for many years and always 1 step forward and 2 steps back.


 Hang in there David, something will come along. 1 step forward and 2 steps back would be okay if you are on the dance floor with your wife but not good in RL. I had put in at the Opryland Hotel here In Nashville for seasonal work but the pay was not enough to cover the the gas.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds to me like you didn't Lose, but you Won big. Congratulations! Once you're adapted to your schedule it should work nicely with family needs, and think how much less stress you'll be under. It's all good, and nice to hear!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations on landing such a good job Brian. A growing company like that always has it's eyes out for guys like you to promote into leadership roles, and it won't take them very long at all to notice you I have no doubt. You never know what's in store!  Also, with your schedule, you'll get to have a lot more fun taking sawing jobs - it'll be gravy money. Speaking of gravy, want a good laugh? 

You know how I have always avoided mobile jobs, well, a builder friend of mine (also named Kevin) called and asked if I would saw up a bunch of smallish cedar logs for one of his customers who builds rustic cedar furniture. Only problem is it's a lot of logs and do I want to have a bunch of logs dropped off? I asked him "do they want to pay in cash or logs, because I prefer to be paid in logs." I could hear the elation in his voice "Oh he has a bunch of big cedar that I'm sure he'd trade you with!" 

So I told him I'd drag my mill out there and do the sawing. So we never know do we? And yet this time next year I might have to model skivvies for a living, in which case we will definitely starve to death. 

:lolol:

Again congrats on your new job it sounds like a great opportunity to me.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Congratulations on landing such a good job Brian. A growing company like that always has it's eyes out for guys like you to promote into leadership roles, and it won't take them very long at all to notice you I have no doubt. You never know what's in store!  Also, with your schedule, you'll get to have a lot more fun taking sawing jobs - it'll be gravy money. Speaking of gravy, want a good laugh?
> 
> You know how I have always avoided mobile jobs, well, a builder friend of mine (also named Kevin) called and asked if I would saw up a bunch of smallish cedar logs for one of his customers who builds rustic cedar furniture. Only problem is it's a lot of logs and do I want to have a bunch of logs dropped off? I asked him "do they want to pay in cash or logs, because I prefer to be paid in logs." I could hear the elation in his voice "Oh he has a bunch of big cedar that I'm sure he'd trade you with!"
> 
> ...


Remember, no pictures (you modeling) never happened. On second thought, if you start posting modeling pictures I will have to burn my computer and phone:davidguil:
By the way, nice story.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on landing such a good job Brian. A growing company like that always has it's eyes out for guys like you to promote into leadership roles, and it won't take them very long at all to notice you I have no doubt. You never know what's in store!  Also, with your schedule, you'll get to have a lot more fun taking sawing jobs - it'll be gravy money. Speaking of gravy, want a good laugh?
> ...



David I will agree on that- whehwee the world is not ready for Kevin in his Passionate pink thong......... Maybe the sunday cartoons...............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## kweinert (Oct 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> So I told him I'd drag my mill out there and do the sawing. So we never know do we? And yet this time next year I might have to model skivvies for a living, in which case we will definitely starve to death.



You know that 'no pictures, it never happened rule'?

In this case I'd prefer to think it never happened.

Thanks.

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2012)

kweinert said:


> ...
> In this case I'd prefer to think it never happened.
> ...



I feel quite confident in saying that it never will. 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## scrimman (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm good without the pictures....
Better that you're rolling again!


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck to you with the new job. I was self employed for 10 yrs. and finally had to give it up. Plenty of skill and creativity but no more business sense than a doorknob. Got a part time job at UPS unloading planes at the airport for Christmas help. They wouldn't hire me permanent after Christmas...wrong sex and wrong color. (my foreman told me that off the record) I then got a job in a factory packing valves in boxes. What Kevin said is right. Management, if they're any good, will spot talent and utilize it. Within 2 years I had transferred into the machine shop and was in the highest labor grade setting up automatic screw machines. Machining was my new career. Hope something works out good for you. Gary


----------



## Mizer (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! I will start my orientation on Nov. 9th instead this or next Friday because of a conflict with me having a big Christmas show the week of welding school. I told the HR lady that once I get the show behind me she won't here a peep from me. She was good with that and understood that it was something that I had pre planed. 

So Kevin, have you seen the big cedar logs? When are you going to start the job? I know that you have been sawing cedar for your porch. I bet it is going to be beautiful.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2012)

All things in life come full circle, everything changes and for a reason. All things that happen to us, good or bad, happen for a reason. I have learned to just accept lifes ups and downs, it's all part of gods plan. You have been blessed with this opertunity for a reason, enjoy the journey, watch and learn, knowledge is something no one can take away from you and you can't put a price on it. I'm happy for you! Be safe.


----------

